# My Book Cave Retailer Promotion Site



## ShawnB (Oct 19, 2015)

My Book Cave sends subscribers daily emails about free and discounted ebooks that match both the genres and content ratings that interest them. For the price and the reach you get, we are one of the best for your buck! If you have a promotion coming up, request a book feature today. All submitted books are saved in your account so it's easy to see what books you've promoted and their current status. You can resubmit books with only a few clicks.

Update 9/11/2017: We are seeing 10 times the downloads of our advertised books as compared to the first of the year. Many authors are breaking the Amazon top 100 and reaching #1 in some of their genres!

It'd be good to take a moment to read the submission guidelines because we do have length and review requirements.

Please post any questions you have here about the site. I'll be adding My Book Cave to the author services with specific information about our site and subscribers.

Hope you'll give us a try!

Main site: https://mybookcave.com/
Sign up for an author account: https://mybookcave.com/signup/?is_author=yes. 
Submission site: https://mybookcave.com/authorsandpublishers/ (or through your account on the main site)
Submission guidelines for retailer promotions: https://mybookcave.com/submission-guidelines/
Join see and join a subscriber magnet promotion: https://www.facebook.com/groups/mbcSubscriberMagnets/


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Shawn--

Welcome to the KB Writers Cafe as a vendor![br][br]I see you've got a thread in the Book Bazaar for readers. You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Cafe so that authors can submit to you.[br][br]Now that you have an official thread, you'll want to add your listing to our Yellow Pages Listing, found here:[br]http://www.kboards.com/yp/[br][br]The listing is free to KB members and is completely self-service; you can add and edit your listing from the page. More information on our Yellow Pages listing can be found here.[br][br]In your thread here, we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have this one thread about your service and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads about the service wil be removed. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to. And, you may not make back-to-back posts to the thread within seven days. If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks![br][br]Note that members may provide civil and honest feedback about your service to this thread, and you may respond in a civil manner. Disputes between you and clients should be handled off site.[br][br]Betsy[br]KBoards Moderator [br][br]Note that this welcome does not constitute an endorsement or vetting of a service by KBoards. Members should do due diligence when considering using a service, for example, by asking KB members for feedback and doing an Internet search such as "service provider name" complaints.


----------



## The Author (Jul 12, 2016)

no


----------



## Elizabeth Barone (May 6, 2013)

Cool! Thank you, Shawn. I just signed up and submitted a book.


----------



## ShawnB (Oct 19, 2015)

Great! Thanks for your interest. Again, just a reminder to everyone to take a peek at the submission guidelines. They are similar to a lot of promotion sites.


----------



## ShawnB (Oct 19, 2015)

We have hundreds of new subscribers joining every day and thousands of page visits to our book deals. Submit your book for a FREE promotion at https://mybookcave.com/authorsandpublishers/. Make sure you check out the submission guidelines. You do need an author account to submit, but you will not receive our daily emails. (Sign up here: https://mybookcave.com/signup/?is_author=yes.)

And we hope you'll check out our Facebook posts https://www.facebook.com/mybookcave/. We have a lot of interesting things you can use for your own posts. If you would like to write something for our reader blog, please let me know.


----------



## amdonehere (May 1, 2015)

I've tried out My Book Cave a few months ago and these guys are fantastic. I don't know if they're just starting out, but the tweeted my book even after my promo date, which I didn't expected. I like the layout of their site and I thought they really tried to give my book publicity. Earlier this month I tried to submit again but Since Amazon messed up the "Look Inside" for those of us who format with Scrivener, my submission was rejected. But thank God they did because otherwise I wouldn't have even known Amazon had messed my Look Inside, and the rest of the weeklong promo would've ended up like that.

But it also goes to show that MBC takes the quality of the books they promote seriously.

Anyway, I'll definitely try them again next time!


----------



## The Author (Jul 12, 2016)

no


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

My Book Cave is excellent.  I'm very fond of them.


----------



## ShawnB (Oct 19, 2015)

Thank you for your comments. To answer the question, we've been in business since June 2015, and we've come a long way since then. We send all the books we promote to thousands of readers, and this is the biggest plus for our authors. Next to our emails, we register the most click-thrus from our website.

But social media is also important. Recently, we've shaken up our social media strategy, which has ended up giving authors more exposure even if their books aren't posted on Facebook or Twitter. We learned that no one wants to see a stream of endless book deals. They simply ignore them. What they want is content they can share, and this content entices them to visit our Facebook page and then our deals page on our website. That means for as long as your book is on our site, it's being seen by several thousand viewers a day. We can't make people buy your book once they've clicked on it (that's up to the preview of your story), but we do our best to get them there.

If you check out our Facebook https://www.facebook.com/mybookcave/, you'll see that we are working hard on reader engagement. That helps bring people to the site to see your books. Compare our page to some of the other pages of other free or low-cost promotion sites, and you'll see what I mean. Click on "likes" on the left sidebar and you can see how many people are "talking about this" and how many likes the past week. If those numbers are low, then you aren't getting much from a social media post.

We've also been active on Pinterest and Instagram, and if you'll send us a picture of an arrangement of your print books, we'll post it!

And thank you for the support. We are growing rapidly, and what we need right now are great books to offer subscribers. We've made our website as reader-friend and author-friendly as possible, with easy navigation, reader and author blogs, easy way to submit promotions, etc. We will be around for a long time, and we hope you'll join us as we grow. Again, do check out the submission page before you submit your books. There are some books and some covers we don't promote (mainly erotica and poetry).

If you have any questions, let me know!


----------



## The Author (Jul 12, 2016)

no


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi, Shawn,

Thanks.

I submitted my book, but I'm unlikely to do so again. You ask for too much information, some of which you can get from the Amazon link.

Try submitting a book to ten promo sites, and you'll get an idea of why your site takes too long to fill out. Be less restrictive on cover image size. Use the description from the Amazon site.

Ask for a minimum amount of info (avoid questions like how much kissing there is), and authors will love you.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Marseille France or Bust (Sep 25, 2012)

I've used this service twice. Always more downloads with every promo. Works best with free promos (as does every other promo site).


----------



## TaraCrescent (Mar 21, 2015)

What Al said. I do have a release out and I was actively scheduling promo for it, but the process to submit a book was just too complicated.



TromboneAl said:


> Hi, Shawn,
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Megan Crewe (Oct 8, 2015)

Just FYI, when I signed up the site said I'd been send a confirmation email, but it hasn't turned up (that was about a half hour ago, and I've checked my junk mail folder too). However, the site allowed me to submit a book without having confirmed my email. 

Edit: The confirmation email finally showed up while I was writing this.  Not sure if you want people to be able to use their account before they confirm it, though.


----------



## T.J. Lantz (Sep 18, 2012)

I signed up, but I must say the content questions are ridiculous. I wouldn't use you again unless you streamline your process.


----------



## ShawnB (Oct 19, 2015)

Thank you for the feedback. To answer your questions about the information, the only required fields should be the name, author, book promotion date, and the rating. And once you fill out that information, the rest will be put in by our editors. Plus, it is all saved in your account and you NEVER have to submit it again. Future promos are submitted at the click of a button, and it remembers your rating, too, so you never have to put it in again. Your books will show in the My Books tab on your account and you can add them all in one sitting, even if you don't want to submit them for promotion right then.

So covers and descriptions are optional. You don't even have to put in purchase links. You do have to click at least one vendor. We are working on programming to make it all come up automatically, but in the end it will still require your name, book title, and promotion information, which isn't much different than now.

As for the Rating, we use the MBR system (from MyBookRatings.com), and we've simplified the questions as much as possible, while still remaining useful for our subscribers. Because before we had the details, there were too many complaints about the content not being correct. Thus all the information. But again, you only need to do it once, and never again. Getting rid of the rating system altogether is not an option because that is what our subscribers want.

If anyone thinks they can come up with an easier rating system that is at the same time thorough, I'd love to hear it. It's seven multiple choice questions, and the idea is that it shouldn't be too hard to place your book since you know it the best.

Try submitting a book with only the bare minimum, and let me know if that is simpler for you!

Thank you about for the information about the confirmation. We have always allow authors or publishers to submit their books without the confirmation (or so I thought). Because we send them an email about whether or not their books have been accepted and we know at that point if it's wrong. Authors generally want to hear back, so they give an email address they check.  But I'll talk to the programmers and see if it's working as intended.

Has any one found the submission process easy? Because I have received emails thanking us for the new author account pages.


----------



## T.J. Lantz (Sep 18, 2012)

Let me rephrase. I found the question asking about the sexual orientation of my characters to be ridiculous, as well as your reasoning that it's to avoid poor ratings. I'm not sure how comfortable I am supporting a company that finds it necessary to warn their subscribers that there might be a gay sidekick in those pages. Doesn't really seem the thing that there needs to be a warning about.


----------



## ShawnB (Oct 19, 2015)

Our goal is to match reader preferences with books we know they will love. And we want books with any sexual orientation to be advertised in a main genre (romance, thriller, fantasy, etc.), while at the same time still allowing authors the option of reaching readers who are interested in their particular content. So the additional question is like having an extra genre choice built into the submission process.

All the books have equal chance at a feature if they meet the guidelines. Our site advertises books with *movie-like ratings,* so we are trying to describe content not limit it. That said, we don't promote erotica or poetry or any book under 100 pages for adult or YA books (exceptions are sometimes made for books that are 90 pages, and picture books can be 24+ pages and chapter books can be 60+).

We anticipate adding a few more choices like this according to reader requests, but we are absolutely willing to listen to reader and author feedback to make changes. Our reach is 30,000+ currently, but we we're growing fast, so we want to get it right.



The Author said:


> I have a question, can you guys stop rejecting my two books? The innards are unique and of high quality. I meet all the guidelines, so I'm guessing you guys are just being nitpicky because I don't have 50 reviews.


I can't see your name or book, so I can't answer that question. Have you looked at the guidelines to if there is a reason? We do have some basic requirements like page length, and we need some reviews to sell the book, but nowhere near fifty. Nonfiction books generally need to be out at least a few months. Can you post the book covers here? Or, if you will PM me, I will look into it and see what the editors said on the submissions. We used to give feedback to the author, but that didn't turn out well, and in the end wasn't cost-effective enough for us to continue. However, we will respond if authors ask. Thanks for your comment.


----------



## SirLenz (Mar 24, 2016)

Cool service idea. What kind of clickthrough and conversion rates do you see?


----------



## taraellis (Mar 20, 2014)

Shawn,

Wow, am I glad to have found this post!

I have a .99 cent sale (kindle countdown) going on with one of my books right now, and this constantly changing advertising scene is so hard to keep up with. I just joined and submitted the book to your site (I'm very impressed with your site, btw) and I have a question for you!

All of my books are in the Kindle Unlimited program. Are you working to tailor any of your mailings or promotions to kindle unlimited readers? I am finding that (I think) a lot of the avid readers out there are joining the program, so where they used to be buying ebooks from the mailers, they are now using them as a way to instead find the free downloads/borrows. I am a member of KU myself, as well as an author in the program, so I would do the same and I have no gripe with this. I'm just wondering though, as a promoter, if you are taking this into consideration and looking to target that audience?

Thanks!

Tara


----------



## ShawnB (Oct 19, 2015)

The Author said:


> Ya of course, here are the links:
> https://amzn.com/B00LNCXDEE
> https://amzn.com/B014QZ5HES


Thank you. I'll take a look at these and email you privately.



SirLenz said:


> Cool service idea. What kind of clickthrough and conversion rates do you see?


Click-thrus from our site and emails vary significantly, depending on if the book is free or 99 cents, how good the blurb is, and how eye-catching the cover. And also how long ago we might have featured that book. Downloads vary even more, depending on how many good reviews the book has and how strong the opening hook and writing. We can bring people to the book page, but at that point your blurb, cover, and writing are everything. You get the idea.

I am hesitant to go in depth with numbers because we are growing so fast that in a couple weeks they'll be different and this post won't mean much. Plus, we don't have a way to track the notice our books get from social media. But here is a try. At this posting, many free books will get 900 clicks, and more depending on how long the book remains on our site. The second day is often significant. We have new visitors every day, and some subscribers are clicking email links 7+ days later. So really, it pays to leave your book up on the site during your entire sale. But there are always some books that get fewer and some that get more clicks (free picture books are doing good to get 200+, but there have been so few really great picture free books that we've seen submitted). Awesome covers always, always drive more clicks.

In the interest of transparency, we have a grid with list-specific subscriber numbers, which you can see here: https://mybookcave.com/subscribers-and-pricing/. Currently, there is no way to know how many people actually download free books once they click on the links, or how many might borrow a KU book.

Bottom line? The range is wide. We'll soon have a way authors can report their downloads on the site.



taraellis said:


> All of my books are in the Kindle Unlimited program. Are you working to tailor any of your mailings or promotions to kindle unlimited readers? I am finding that (I think) a lot of the avid readers out there are joining the program, so where they used to be buying ebooks from the mailers, they are now using them as a way to instead find the free downloads/borrows. I am a member of KU myself, as well as an author in the program, so I would do the same and I have no gripe with this. I'm just wondering though, as a promoter, if you are taking this into consideration and looking to target that audience?
> Tara


While we want to help authors take advantage of Amazon programs, we do not want to become known as a Kindle-specific site. We currently advertise books for ALL vendors and platforms, and we are seeing increasing clicks-thrus on non-Amazon vendors. For us this is exciting. We hope to become a way to help authors who are distributing everywhere as well as those books that are only on Amazon.

Having said that, we are looking into placing a note on ebooks that are in KU program as a way to indicate their availability to members of KU. Right now when a subscriber receives a book in their inbox, it contains ALL possible vendor links, so it's pretty clear when a book arrives with only the AMAZON link that it's in KU. We want to help authors anyway we can.

Thanks for submitting. We hope your promotion goes well! You write middle grade, right? That is a challenging genre for us to promote, though free books often do well, and bump the next books in the series. Do you tend to get more KU borrows than sales during your Kindle Countdowns?


----------



## amdonehere (May 1, 2015)

taraellis said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Wow, am I glad to have found this post!
> 
> ...


I'd advise against this. My books are in KU too and I would love to have a good way to let readers know that. But the problem is with the recent scamming problems and scammers using click-farms, any site that market to KU would be suspicious even if the promoter and the author are both innocent. Amazon suspect anything, or a drive by hater makes a report, the author might lose the entire account. It's happened before.

Until the KU system is changed so there's a way to show the promotion and subsequnet page reads are real, this is just what we'll have to live with.

Amazon itself offers promotion options for KU members. So you can consider those.


----------



## ShawnB (Oct 19, 2015)

AlexaKang said:


> I'd advise against this. My books are in KU too and I would love to have a good way to let readers know that. But the problem is with the recent scamming problems and scammers using click-farms, any site that market to KU would be suspicious even if the promoter and the author are both innocent. Amazon suspect anything, or a drive by hater makes a report, the author might lose the entire account. It's happened before.


I have heard of this happening, which is a reason to be cautious, especially if your eggs are all the Amazon basket. One thing to note, that there are so many fake "spam" books just thrown together from blogs off the internet, and some copied in numerous different languages to make them longer, that it's hard for real authors to be seen. We are getting to the point, especially in nonfiction, that books needs to be out three to six months before we can trust it without detailed research. Otherwise, next month, the books are gone and they pop up with the same cover and huge key-word-stuffed titles under another author's name. Some of these titles even have a dozen "verified" reviews. And that sad because there are so many great authors out there who are legitimately doing their very best to put out great books.


----------



## Aaronhodges (Dec 19, 2015)

I got a nice boost of about 8 books on the day my fullpriced book was listed. Not bad considering it was a free service and the book wasn't discounted!


----------



## ShawnB (Oct 19, 2015)

Aaronhodges said:


> I got a nice boost of about 8 books on the day my fullpriced book was listed. Not bad considering it was a free service and the book wasn't discounted!


What book did we do for you? Under what name? I'm not seeing it.


----------



## Eskimo (Dec 31, 2013)

I used My Book Cave in June to help promote my Boxed Set when it went to 99 cents. Got a good response, would recommend them, I think they are an effective tool, maybe not at the ENT or RR level yet, but it's nice to see another promo site making strides. I personally don't recall thire form as being exceptionally lengthy to fill out, but I have most of my info laid out on a Word doc, so I just copy and paste most of it pretty quickly. 

Note that I normally don't shill for promo sites, I'm more likely to express my frustration, so consider this a very good sign. Looking forward to using them again soon.


----------



## ShawnB (Oct 19, 2015)

David Chill said:


> I used My Book Cave in June to help promote my Boxed Set when it went to 99 cents. Got a good response, would recommend them, I think they are an effective tool, maybe not at the ENT or RR level yet, but it's nice to see another promo site making strides. I personally don't recall thire form as being exceptionally lengthy to fill out, but I have most of my info laid out on a Word doc, so I just copy and paste most of it pretty quickly.
> 
> Note that I normally don't shill for promo sites, I'm more likely to express my frustration, so consider this a very good sign. Looking forward to using them again soon.


Thanks for the recommendation, David. And for the comment about the form. We've tried to make it painless, and people can always ignore the optional questions. We are growing, and we have some ideas in the works that we hope will make life easier for authors. "We" meaning the two awesome programmers who helped designed the site. And I'd love to hear about anything that authors need.


----------



## Megan Crewe (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Just wondering--how long does it usually take to hear back about whether a book is approved or not? 

Thanks!


----------



## 91831 (Jul 18, 2016)

I was just looking into this service, but--like many others out there--it doesn't appear to be debut author friendly.  Sigh.


----------



## 91831 (Jul 18, 2016)

Actually never mind. I see you have set a limit on the number of sex scenes and their description of them as a submission criteria.  Wow.


----------



## Alvina (Oct 19, 2015)

So sad that you have declined my latest book promotion!


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2016)

evdarcy said:


> Actually never mind. I see you have set a limit on the number of sex scenes and their description of them as a submission criteria. Wow.


My feelings exactly. Wow.


----------



## C. Rysalis (Feb 26, 2015)

evdarcy said:


> Actually never mind. I see you have set a limit on the number of sex scenes and their description of them as a submission criteria. Wow.


It's not a 'limit', as far as I can see. You can submit a book with as many sex scenes as you want. The content description is for readers only, so those who prefer no sex or lots of sex know the book is for them. Same thing with violence / language.

The detailed content tags aren't offererd by other book promotion services as far as I know. I'm sure there's a demand for them!


----------



## C. Rysalis (Feb 26, 2015)

Oh, I didn't see that. But still, why is it arbitrary? Are you really going to complain about a service that offers to promote you for free if you have the kind of book they're looking for?

It seems they built their list for readers who prefer cleaner books, thus serving a niche that other promoters usually don't fill. I think that's cool.


----------



## 91831 (Jul 18, 2016)

C. Rysalis said:


> Oh, I didn't see that. But still, why is it arbitrary? Are you really going to complain about a service that offers to promote you for free if you have the kind of book they're looking for?
> 
> It seems they built their list for readers who prefer cleaner books, thus serving a niche that other promoters usually don't fill. I think that's cool.


To be honest, this is also making me look at lists that I'm signed up to as a reader. If I find that they're limiting content like this I'll happily remove myself from them. I only want to be limited by quality work, not content. If I know a site isn't welcoming to sex, swearing, LGBT, drugs, horror etc then they're limiting my choices that I could have. Whether this is subscriber preference or site owner preference is unknown.


----------



## Kevin Lee Swaim (May 30, 2014)

Full disclosure. I've used MyBookCave before and I'm currently giving away a free book with them.

Having said that, if you don't like the idea of promoting with a service that is doing content rating, then feel free not to use them. But, you've written off an unknown number of people. You'll never know if that unknown pool of customers contains your biggest fan(s).

I choose to try and connect with as many potential fans as possible.


----------



## ShawnB (Oct 19, 2015)

evdarcy said:


> Whether this is subscriber preference or site owner preference is unknown.


Yes, our subscribers make the choice about books they want to receive, from All Ages to Adult. They each choose their genres and preferences. The editors do decide on a daily basis which books will do best with our subscribers. Yes, we do not promote erotica at this time (which I thought I had stated before). I know there are plenty of sites out there that do, and some that offer erotica exclusively. However, determining what is erotica and what is romance seems to differ from person to person. After some research, we limited it at three detailed sex scenes (plus possible addition fade out ones with some details). Keep in mind many book are less than 200 pages. I would be curious to know how many sex scenes you romance writers out there include generally include in a non-erotica romance. (I think I will start another thread about that, so look for it instead of posting here because I really would like to know everyone's thoughts on this.)



Megan Crewe said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Just wondering--how long does it usually take to hear back about whether a book is approved or not?
> Thanks!


Megan, generally we answer back within a few days. If not, there might be a hangup. I went and looked and your book is on preorder, so our editors have no way to look at the text. Generally, we'll reject and ask for a re-submission once the book is out, but sometimes they'll hang onto it and approve it after they can peek at the book. Sorry for the delay. We do note in our guidelines that the book must be currently available, and it's on the list to add that to the submission form itself as a reminder. But we'll work something out. I'll contact you privately about the options.

And for an additional note, our entire platform is providing movie-like ratings for the books we promote, and readers sign up so precisely so they can know beforehand if a book might be to their tastes. The editors approve books they feel meet subscribers' current demands, which often change day to day. We are sincere about doing our best to carve out a unique niche in this market--and help authors find readers who will love their books.

Thanks, everyone for your comments.



Kevin Lee Swaim said:


> Having said that, if you don't like the idea of promoting with a service that is doing content rating, then feel free not to use them. But, you've written off an unknown number of people. You'll never know if that unknown pool of customers contains your biggest fan(s).


Thanks, and I'm glad you did because I am personally one of your new fans. I have read all your books now, I believe. As I am a little bit of a hard sell for vampire books, that's saying a lot. And I love the Project StrikeForce series.


----------



## C. Rysalis (Feb 26, 2015)

evdarcy said:


> To be honest, this is also making me look at lists that I'm signed up to as a reader. If I find that they're limiting content like this I'll happily remove myself from them. I only want to be limited by quality work, not content. If I know a site isn't welcoming to sex, swearing, LGBT, drugs, horror etc then they're limiting my choices that I could have. Whether this is subscriber preference or site owner preference is unknown.


Your preference isn't true for everyone else. Let people have their niches, then everyone can be happy.


----------



## ShawnB (Oct 19, 2015)

C. Rysalis said:


> Let people have their niches, then everyone can be happy.


It really is a good thing to have different sites that target different readers so authors can reach more people. Thanks to those of you who have submitted. I'm good click-thru numbers on the books!


----------



## ShawnB (Oct 19, 2015)

Just a reminder to include My Book Cave in your promotion plans. We've added another thousand readers to our email list. Visit us at https://mybookcave.com/authorsandpublishers/.


----------



## ShawnB (Oct 19, 2015)

In the past few weeks we've had thousands of new subscribers who are looking for books on platforms beside Amazon (particularly Nook readers). If you have your books wide, we'd love to see them. We are still accepting Amazon-only books for promotion as well. Give us a try!


----------



## C. Rysalis (Feb 26, 2015)

I'd like to share that I got 80 sales on the first day of my 99c promo with My Book Cave. I also promoted with Robin Reads and Ereadercafe that day, but with such incredible numbers I'm sure MBC had an effect. Recommended!


----------



## wearywanderer64 (Jan 27, 2013)

Do many of your cozy mystery readers like reading about female sleuths living in other countries e.g. Spain?


----------



## ShawnB (Oct 19, 2015)

One of our largest lists is cozy mysteries, so while I can't answer for where a character lives, there are a lot of mystery lovers. But there is s little bit of resistance, I've noticed, to the single dialogue quotes as opposed to the double.

We are looking for some free books to add to our lineup next week, particularly romance, fantasy, and science fiction. We have a lot of 99 cents books, and a great way to find new readers is to offer a strong free book, first of series.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I would like to enter my books so that they are ready for when I want to do a promo, but I can't submit them without entering a promo price  .


----------



## ShawnB (Oct 19, 2015)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> I would like to enter my books so that they are ready for when I want to do a promo, but I can't submit them without entering a promo price .


Jan, on your dashboard under "My Books" it says: These are all the books we have listed for you. You can add new books or search existing ones by submitting them for a promotion on My Book Cave. If you would like to add books to your personal profile and not for immediate promotion, please submit them here instead.

To add them without the promotional price, click on the link "submit them here." If you use that link, it only asks for the regular price.

Please


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

ShawnB said:


> Jan, on your dashboard under "My Books" it says: These are all the books we have listed for you. You can add new books or search existing ones by submitting them for a promotion on My Book Cave. If you would like to add books to your personal profile and not for immediate promotion, please submit them here instead.
> 
> To add them without the promotional price, click on the link "submit them here." If you use that link, it only asks for the regular price.
> 
> Please


Thanks. I've managed to add one of my books . It's a bit difficult selecting the swearing and murder options. I have one f-bomb in the entire novel and so I had to go with that option, but I certainly don't have 40 other swear words .
I also had to tick the murder option because one of my characters kills the other during a fight, so technically it is murder. 
I'm afraid these options make the book look gruesome when it's not . However, I can see your reason for doing this.


----------



## ShawnB (Oct 19, 2015)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> I have one f-bomb in the entire novel and so I had to go with that option, but I certainly don't have 40 other swear words .
> I also had to tick the murder option because one of my characters kills the other during a fight, so technically it is murder.
> I'm afraid these options make the book look gruesome when it's not . However, I can see your reason for doing this.


Jan, most books, even Christian and YA novels, often fit in the moderate levels, so you're in good company. Thank you for being thorough! Everyone expects a murder in a mystery, even a cozy, and there are often murders in milder books, so readers understand that. I'm curious if you did a check in your novel for cursing or just estimated (estimating is okay). We've had authors say they were surprised at how many they actually had. As I noted on another thread, most trad publishers keep swears under 40, but indie authors are often at 100 or 200+ (which put them into the adult range). Some have 1000+. Whatever the content, our goal is to describe it for readers, not to control it, so we want authors and publishers to be as accurate as possible. (Though an author might get flack from readers with 1000+, just as they would with 1000 thens, 1000 justs, or 1000 ly-adverbs. )

Thank you for putting in your book. The great thing is that you will never have to put it in again. It'll be there waiting for you on your dashboard whenever you need it.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

ShawnB said:


> Jan, most books, even Christian and YA novels, often fit in the moderate levels, so you're in good company. Thank you for being thorough! Everyone expects a murder in a mystery, even a cozy, and there are often murders in milder books, so readers understand that. I'm curious if you did a check in your novel for cursing or just estimated (estimating is okay). We've had authors say they were surprised at how many they actually had. As I noted on another thread, most trad publishers keep swears under 40, but indie authors are often at 100 or 200+ (which put them into the adult range). Some have 1000+. Whatever the content, our goal is to describe it for readers, not to control it, so we want authors and publishers to be as accurate as possible. (Though an author might get flack from readers with 1000+, just as they would with 1000 thens, 1000 justs, or 1000 ly-adverbs. )
> 
> Thank you for putting in your book. The great thing is that you will never have to put it in again. It'll be there waiting for you on your dashboard whenever you need it.


Thanks. The one book is already in adult so if I found a couple more swear words I don't think it would make a difference to the category. I'll use the 'find' to check the rest of my books, but I usually avoid swear words.


----------



## ShawnB (Oct 19, 2015)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Thanks. The one book is already in adult so if I found a couple more swear words I don't think it would make a difference to the category. I'll use the 'find' to check the rest of my books, but I usually avoid swear words.


Yes, there is a wide range so it doesn't make a difference for the overall rating. However, some readers do pick and chose between what adult content they want. Some want the romance but dislike violence and others don't mind violence at all. Thanks for adding your books! Please let me know if you ever have a problem.

And if anyone else wants to submit, we have a few promotion slots for free books left this week and beginning of next. We've been getting a lot of good comments about downloads, so we hope you'll try us out! We are growing fast, and we have something in the works that will increase subscribers substantially. We are booking up to two months in advance for both free and 99-cent books.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2016)

Out of curiosity, if a book is still in review a week later for the simple listing (versus promo), does that mean its likely to be rejected for even being on the site or just that it takes more time?  I submitted both of mine, partially from curiosity about the form.  One was added the other still pending.

And second question...was there supposed to be an email notification when a title is approved/rejected?  I didn't get one, and only remembered to go back and look today when this thread popped back up


----------



## Rica G (Jul 16, 2016)

Anma Natsu said:


> Out of curiosity, if a book is still in review a week later for the simple listing (versus promo), does that mean its likely to be rejected for even being on the site or just that it takes more time? I submitted both of mine, partially from curiosity about the form. One was added the other still pending.
> 
> And second question...was there supposed to be an email notification when a title is approved/rejected? I didn't get one, and only remembered to go back and look today when this thread popped back up


Not sure about the first, but for the second question- yep, I got a rejection email a little over a week after pending.


----------



## ShawnB (Oct 19, 2015)

Anma Natsu said:


> Out of curiosity, if a book is still in review a week later for the simple listing (versus promo), does that mean its likely to be rejected for even being on the site or just that it takes more time? I submitted both of mine, partially from curiosity about the form. One was added the other still pending.
> 
> And second question...was there supposed to be an email notification when a title is approved/rejected? I didn't get one, and only remembered to go back and look today when this thread popped back up


You mean a listing for My Book Ratings, right? Every book is always accepted for a permanent listing on My Book Ratings (our sister site). Only on My Book Cave do editors decide which books to feature for a promotion and a shout out to our email lists. But My Book Ratings is a community site and all books, either submitted by readers or authors, are posted (after checking links) by a small group of volunteers. (We still have a backlog of 600+ books we are working on from last year, but all the new ones should be posted within a week.) So sometimes it takes them a little while to get them all up. Your second book is up now at https://mybookcave.com/rated-book/deviations/. Please let me know if you have any questions. And if anyone ever needs a book posted on My Book Ratings, just let me know, and I'll do it personally.

And if anyone here ever has a book pending in promotion for more than 7 days, PLEASE email us. Usually the only books that have an issue are preorders. As we state on our guidelines, we do not advertise preorders, but sometimes we choose to wait for the book to come out (if the promotion dates extends that long) so we can review the book.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2016)

Yes, thats the one I meant.  Thank you I wasn't sure of the right term and thank you for getting it finished


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I've just uploaded my third book and it is now pending. The other two are no longer pending. Does this mean they have been accepted if I want to do a promo?
I couldn't find 'chick-lit' or 'women's lit' in the drop down menu, but it is in the promo menu. I had to choose general fiction and contemporary romance.
One of the characters in my book is gay, but this is not revealed until later in the book and revealing this info is a bit of a spoiler  .


----------



## Eskimo (Dec 31, 2013)

My promo for BUBBLE SCREEN starts today -- thanks Shawn!


----------



## ShawnB (Oct 19, 2015)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> I've just uploaded my third book and it is now pending. The other two are no longer pending. Does this mean they have been accepted if I want to do a promo?
> I couldn't find 'chick-lit' or 'women's lit' in the drop down menu, but it is in the promo menu. I had to choose general fiction and contemporary romance.
> One of the characters in my book is gay, but this is not revealed until later in the book and revealing this info is a bit of a spoiler .


Jan you can submit any book you've put on your dashboard for promotion, even if it's pending on your dashboard. If it has pending across it, it means they are checking links and making sure everything is listed properly. If you've submitted any of the pending books for promotion, it will say "Pending Promotion" in blue above the book. So no need to wait. You can submit for a promotion any time. Thanks for asking.

Don't worry about the gay issue. Readers won't know who the character is. And many readers, once they've verified that we're sending them the right books, just download them based on the cover. They trust that the rating is within their preferences.



David Chill said:


> My promo for BUBBLE SCREEN starts today -- thanks Shawn!


You're welcome, David. Your books look very interesting! Hope you got some downloads! Appreciate your support.


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

I set up another promo because I'd forgotten about all the questions. I don't mind that they are questions about number of sex scenes, etc., it's just the bother of going through and answering them all.


----------



## Alvina (Oct 19, 2015)

Your form seems to be extremely tedious and difficult to complete, till I'm so tired to it fill it up again.   

I'll save my money for coming BookBub!


----------



## ShawnB (Oct 19, 2015)

TromboneAl said:


> I set up another promo because I'd forgotten about all the questions. I don't mind that they are questions about number of sex scenes, etc., it's just the bother of going through and answering them all.


You will only have to answer the questions ONCE for each book you submit. After that, your choices are saved on the permanent listing on our sister site, My Book Ratings, ready for your next promotion. It's 7 multiple choice questions, and they take only a minute. There is an option to add other books (not for promotion, but for listing on My Book Ratings), and some authors find it usual just to add all their books in one shot. You only need to fill out the title, author, and the ratings. Our editors will do the rest. Then they'll be there waiting for you if you ever want to promote them AND they'll be visible to thousands of visitors to the ratings site.

Since our platform is connecting readers with books that match their movie-like rating preferences, the ratings system is a necessary step on the submission side.



Alvina said:


> Your form seems to be extremely tedious and difficult to complete, till I'm so tired to it fill it up again.
> 
> I'll save my money for coming BookBub!


Alvina, I'm not sure what you are talking about since your books are cookbooks and they've all already been submitted and have the ratings. I've looked at your previous submissions and I can see that you've chosen "none" for all of the sex/violence/swearing categories. That seems easy enough. However, I also noticed that your books when submitted didn't have the full author name, and I fixed that. Maybe that's why you couldn't see them? You can see your permanent listing on our sister site My Book Ratings for all your books here: https://mybookratings.com/rated-books/?s=Alvina+Ng. You will never have to enter them again. My Book Ratings accepts all books and there is no editorial process like there is on My Book Cave (promotion site).

Thank you for your comments.


----------



## ShawnB (Oct 19, 2015)

The holiday season is upon us! Here's a reminder for everyone to submit your upcoming ebook deals to My Book Cave: https://mybookcave.com/authorsandpublishers/. Hundreds of new readers are signing up every day for our deals, and they always want more books! For a limited time, these promotions are free!

Please check the submission guidelines, and then submit your books. You only have to submit the information one time and your books will always be waiting for you on your dashboard. You can submit up to two months in advance.

Thanks, and happy promoting.


----------



## ShawnB (Oct 19, 2015)

We've had thousands of new subscribers and followers in the past few weeks. We'd love to share your upcoming book sale with our genre-specific lists: https://mybookcave.com/authorsandpublishers/. Don't forget to check out the guidelines while you are there.

Thanks to authors who've reported great downloads, some two and three times more than even a month ago.

We always need quality books of all genres that have at least a few reviews. Nonfiction? Cooking? Romance? Suspense? Please submit them all

Thank you!


----------



## xbriannova (Sep 23, 2016)

I think it would have been great if you guys have a program for new authors and new releases who have no reviews whatsoever.


----------



## wearywanderer64 (Jan 27, 2013)

xbriannova said:


> I think it would have been great if you guys have a program for new authors and new releases who have no reviews whatsoever.


Seconded!


----------



## ICRobledo (Dec 4, 2014)

Has this site shown any good results for nonfiction? Specifically self-help / business type books? It seems more geared toward fiction to me.


----------



## ShawnB (Oct 19, 2015)

xbriannova said:


> I think it would have been great if you guys have a program for new authors and new releases who have no reviews whatsoever.


We are actually working on something to help newer authors get reviews. We understand that it is an issue. However, there are so many great books available these days that reviews really do make a difference to the buyer, so they are necessary in our business. I'll let everyone know when our other programs go live.



Quills said:


> How many is a "few" reviews? The last I checked your website you were requiring 10. With Amazon's recent changes to their review policy, it's only getting harder and harder to get reviews.


Ten reviews generally gives us a good idea of the content. However, our editors do read some of the book and look at the overall appeal of the cover and blurb, as well as the author's other books. All this is considered. We hate declining something just for lack of reviews, but having at least five reviews really helps us sell your book, and any promotion will be better if you have reviews. There are numerous posts here on how to get reviews, but really the best way I've seen is to temporarily discount to free and ask the reader for a review at the end of the book and include the link. But again, we're hoping to help with this problem in the future. Programming takes a while, and we're working on it!



ICRobledo said:


> Has this site shown any good results for nonfiction? Specifically self-help / business type books? It seems more geared toward fiction to me.


We have between 15,000 and 17,000 subscribers on each of our nonfiction lists. And nonfiction is something we are very interested in promoting. That so little nonfiction is submitted has really allowed the ones that do submit to receive more notice. I hope to encourage many more nonfiction authors to promote with us.

BTW, we will have our subscribers lists up on the website within the next week or two so you can see actual counts

Thanks for the questions.


----------



## ShawnB (Oct 19, 2015)

Just a reminder to submit all your holiday sales on My Book Cave to be introduced to thousands of eager email subscribers.

We're working on some new programs for authors, especially to help build newsletters and get reviews, so make sure you're receiving our author newsletters if you are interested. Each newsletter also has an interesting tutorial. 

And thank you, everyone, for sharing your successes with us. We are so happy that we are able to help connect you with new readers.

We'll have subscribers lists up on our website in a day or two, so you can see how we've grown. Thanks, everyone!


----------



## ShawnB (Oct 19, 2015)

Just a note to let those of you who are not subscribed to our author newsletter/tutorials that My Book Cave will begin charging a small fee for promotions on books submitted after November 24th. We will schedule up to two months in advance, so please submit you deals before the 24th to receive a free promotion!

Here is the link: https://mybookcave.com/authorsandpublishers/

Looking forward, we have several important author updates in the future, including public profile pages, a way to distribute free ebooks directly to readers, and much more. We'll be beta-testing all of this soon, and will be inviting all those signed up for our newsletter to try out the free services. You can sign up for the newsletter on your author dashboard (account).

Thank you!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I am interested to know which categories are the most popular on your site.
1. all ages
2. mild
3. mild +
4. moderate
5. moderate +
6. adult

Thanks.


----------



## ShawnB (Oct 19, 2015)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> I am interested to know which categories are the most popular on your site.
> Thanks.


Thanks for the question, Jan. While our subscribers do sign up to receive books with certain ratings, the difference in subscriber totals between each of the different ratings is less than ten percent, and in many cases they are much lower. I think subscribers just like to see what is each book and make their purchase decisions that way. We don't have a way of showing the individual ratings subscribers clearly, but we do have a note on the site indicating that there is up to a ten percent variance at very most. Also, we want to avoid pushing authors to make their books to fit into any certain rating. We only want to describe books, not encourage authors to write in a certain way.

Again, today is the LAST DAY to submit for a free promotion. We schedule up to two months in advance, and as long as the book is submitted today, it'll still run for free.

Thank you and Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## RMGauthier (Apr 22, 2016)

Hey Shawn,

I'm just curious to know why my books have been rejected twice. If there's anyway you can have a look and let me know, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## ShawnB (Oct 19, 2015)

RMGauthier said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> I'm just curious to know why my books have been rejected twice. If there's anyway you can have a look and let me know, it would be much appreciated.


I'll take a peek and message you privately. You can always feel free to ask.


----------



## Megan Crewe (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi Shawn! I was looking into scheduling a new MyBookCave promotion and noticed the option to ask for a "My Book Cave Picks" add-on at an additional price. I can't find any information about what exactly being a My Book Cave Pick means on the website, though. Can you explain what additional benefit that offers? 

Thanks!


----------



## KelliWolfe (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm glad this popped up. Somehow I'd forgotten about you guys.


----------



## Jason Eric Pryor (Jan 30, 2013)

Anyone else ever try Book Cave? I have a promo running with them tomorrow. The promo was only $10. My promo gets emailed tomorrow and then my book stays on their site until June 12. That seemed like a long time to me, but I'm cool with it. The catch is the promo price of your book has to stay at the discounted price for the whole length of the campaign. 6 months might be a long time for some to keep their book discounted, but it's great for a permafree book like mine.

Anyway, I'll let you guys know how it goes after a few days.


----------



## Alvina (Oct 19, 2015)

Thanks to Book Cave for promoted my 99c book for free 6 months ago! Now I've been thinking to use them again, thus can anyone share his/her latest results please?

Thank you so much.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jason: . . . I merged your question with this ongoing thread about Book Cave . . . hopefully you'll find some answers here.


----------



## Jason Eric Pryor (Jan 30, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Jason: . . . I merged your question with this ongoing thread about Book Cave . . . hopefully you'll find some answers here.


Thanks.

Well, so far I've had 114 downloads of my permafree book. I think that's what some people get regularly without running a promo, lol! That's OK. It was worth it. I only paid 10 bucks and I'll at least have 100 or so new readers read my work.....if they aren't just freebie holders. It's worth it for a little boost in the Amazon rankings.


----------



## CM Raymond (Jun 28, 2015)

Have mine scheduled! Looking forward to seeing the results.


----------



## ShawnB (Oct 19, 2015)

Jason Eric Pryor said:


> Well, so far I've had 114 downloads of my permafree book. I think that's what some people get regularly without running a promo, lol! That's OK. It was worth it. I only paid 10 bucks and I'll at least have 100 or so new readers read my work.....if they aren't just freebie holders. It's worth it for a little boost in the Amazon rankings.


You should have views/downloads the entire time your book is on our site, Jason, though you get the most the first couple days. If you'd ever like to do another promo, and your book is still on our site, you just submit it again, about a month before the date, and we'll take it off the site and schedule it again. We like books to be off the site for 3-4 weeks before rescheduling, and we like to have at least two months between promotions of permafree books. So I recommend letting it stay on a month, then submitting again a month out. Some readers really do go through all the pages, and other promo sites grab books from our site all the time, so it's really good to have it on the site until you're ready to promote it again.

Also of interest is the new subscriber magnet program that is in beta now (but fully functional). Here's a link about about subscriber magnets. If you'd like to try out the FREE beta subscriber magnet program, mention my name and Kindleboards, and they'll enable the subscriber magnet option on your dashboard. We are only admitting authors who've already promoted with us at this time, but we anticipate opening it wider in a month or so, but only the current authors have the free months.

Thanks for promoting with My Book Cave. We're really excited about where we are heading, and we appreciate all the great books that have been submitted.


----------



## ShawnB (Oct 19, 2015)

We are excited to announce that not only have we added the option to offer a subscriber magnet from our site, but we're working on making group promotions and giveaways in conjunction with group promotions easy to create from your dashboard. This is one thing authors have been wanting, and we're excited about the program. If you want to give it a try, mention KBoards and my name when you ask to have the feature enable.

More details here: https://mybookcave.com/authorpost/what-are-subscriber-magnets-and-how-can-they-help-me-sell-more-books/.

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## ShawnB (Oct 19, 2015)

We appreciate all the wonderful books you have submitted for retail promotions on our site, and for the support. Aside from our retail promotions and subscriber magnets, we also have other resources for authors, and we hope you'll check out our tutorials on our author blog: https://mybookcave.com/authorposts/.

If you're a member of our subscriber magnet program, you can now schedule group promotions here: https://www.facebook.com/groups/223441904778413/. There is a romance promotion and one for sci-fi and fantasy currently in the works.

And keep sending us your retail promotions. We have many eager readers joining us daily, and we'd love to offer them your discounted ebooks.

Thanks!
Shawn


----------



## Marti talbott (Apr 19, 2011)

Marblestone Mansion (Scandalous Duchess Series book 1) promo yesterday, almost 400 downloads so far, and only $15.00 - good return for my money, I think.


----------



## ShawnB (Oct 19, 2015)

Martitalbott said:


> Marblestone Mansion (Scandalous Duchess Series book 1) promo yesterday, almost 400 downloads so far, and only $15.00 - good return for my money, I think.


Thanks for posting. You should have additional downloads on day two and some for the entire time the book is on our site. Hope you'll give our subscriber magnet option a try!


----------



## ShawnB (Oct 19, 2015)

We've had over 1,800 new readers join our subscribers in just the past few days alone, so now with our lists and social media, we're reaching up to 62,500+! So if you're planning to discount your books on any retailer, come give our RETAILER book promotions a try: https://mybookcave.com/authorsandpublishers/

You can also currently host your subscriber magnet for free on MBC and join a group promotion. (If you're new to magnets, this is where you give a free book away directly to a reader in exchange for them joining your newsletter list.) This is what the group promotions look like hosted on our site: https://mybookcave.com/g/c40b3f90/. (Link will be redirected after the promotion is over on Feb 10th.)

To join an upcoming subscriber magnet group promotion see: https://www.facebook.com/groups/mbcSubscriberMagnets/permalink/245280355927901/. There is currently one for romance, science fiction and fantasy, and Christian romance.

Thanks!


----------



## ShawnB (Oct 19, 2015)

If you're planning to discount your books on any retailer, come give our RETAILER book promotions a try: https://mybookcave.com/authorsandpublishers/ and reach up to nearly 62,000+ readers!


----------



## ShawnB (Oct 19, 2015)

We're excited about the increased downloads we're seeing for our retailer promotions. We've added 6,000+ more avid subscribers in the past few weeks. These are readers who want daily deals, and we'd love to send your books to them. Submit your promotions here: https://mybookcave.com/authorsandpublishers/.

Thank you!


----------



## edwardgtalbot (Apr 28, 2010)

Are there any plans to promote subscriber magnets to Book Cave subscribers (for a fee of course)? Group promotions are obviously very effective but I have learned with doing instafreebie group promotions that I really don't want to email my list with a freebie group promo link more than once every six weeks or so. And that is pretty much a requirement of group promotions. I would certainly pay to be included in a newsletter mailing to a receptive audience. 

I can see concerns that this might dilute the effectiveness of your primary focus (sending readers to retail sites to download free and discounted books). You would want to make sure that the readers who receive such an email have indicated they are interested in signing up for other lists.  But if done right, I would think periodically (weekly??)  including an additional link or two to group promo signups for genres the readers have chosen could work well.


----------



## ShawnB (Oct 19, 2015)

edwardgtalbot said:


> Are there any plans to promote subscriber magnets to Book Cave subscribers . . . I can see concerns that this might dilute the effectiveness of your primary focus (sending readers to retail sites to download free and discounted books).


Thanks for asking. We definitely do have plans, not only to have a deals page for the subscriber magnet books, but also to send out to our subscribers who are interested in getting books directly from the author. As you said, we do not want to dilute our main focus, which is to sell your books on retailers. We're creating another page (like our author landing), to feature the magnet books. Our subscribers who have opted in to hear about the magnets will be sent emails about the books. I think it'll be great.

Development does take time, but we're growing steadily and we feel it's time to add this feature. We have another feature we're also working on (it's all hush, hush right now) that will also help authors sell more on retailers. We've had a lot of authors email us that they are seeing downloads that are well worth the small fee we charge, but it's hard to keep up with our readers demands. They always want more books! If you're wide, we send out links to all the major retailers, and it's a good way to start building your base. So send in your deals!

Thanks!


----------



## edwardgtalbot (Apr 28, 2010)

ShawnB said:


> Thanks for asking. We definitely do have plans, not only to have a deals page for the subscriber magnet books, but also to send out to our subscribers who are interested in getting books directly from the author. As you said, we do not want to dilute our main focus, which is to sell your books on retailers. We're creating another page (like our author landing), to feature the magnet books. Our subscribers who have opted in to hear about the magnets will be sent emails about the books. I think it'll be great.


Sounds great! Once you get something up for featuring the magnet books I will be very interested. Once really nice thing about it is that it will be very easy for authors to determine return on investment, which can be much more difficult with sales and free downloads where one can't be sure the exact source of them all unless starting from a baseline of zero and running nothing else at the same time. Some of it will depend on the quality of the subscribers, which can only really be determined over time, but certainly if the net result was 25 cents per subscriber that would be a big win. Even 75 cents per subscriber or more might be worth it for some authors in some situations.


----------



## GrandFenwick (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm assuming you can put up any ebook for free as long as it's not enrolled in KU? I've been asked to put one of Leonard's Christian-themed books into a reader magnet promo this month.


----------



## GrandFenwick (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm getting fantastic results with a reader magnet promo I'm participating in. Here's the link if anyone wants to load up their ereaders with free Christian themed ebooks:

https://mybookcave.com/g/0799ee46/

Re-asking a previous question:

Can you put a book up as a free reader magnet if it's in KU?


----------



## ShawnB (Oct 19, 2015)

GrandFenwick said:


> I'm getting fantastic results with a reader magnet promo I'm participating in. Here's the link if anyone wants to load up their ereaders with free Christian themed ebooks:
> https://mybookcave.com/g/0799ee46/
> 
> Re-asking a previous question: Can you put a book up as a free reader magnet if it's in KU?


So glad you are having a great promotion. We hope to gain even more attention once we get our subscriber magnet deals page up! As for your question. You can only put a percentage of a book you've enrolled in Select. So if it is KU book, you can't give it all away without Amazon maybe getting upset.



edwardgtalbot said:


> Sounds great! Once you get something up for featuring the magnet books I will be very interested.


I'll be sure to post about it. The deals page is well underway!



Megan Crewe said:


> Hi Shawn! I was looking into scheduling a new MyBookCave promotion and noticed the option to ask for a "My Book Cave Picks" add-on at an additional price. I can't find any information about what exactly being a My Book Cave Pick means on the website, though. Can you explain what additional benefit that offers?


Sorry for missing this question before, Megan. The MBC Pick is a book we choose to send out to the additional subscribers that have signed up to see those books. So there is some cross-over, but it is an additional readership. Also, it gets your book at the top of the email, and usually more prominently featured on social media. There are only one or two picks for the day.


----------



## ShawnB (Oct 19, 2015)

Just wanted to let you know that we're holding an author contest for a full year of free ebook promotions! Enter here: https://mybookcave.com/giveaways/win-an-entire-year-of-ebook-promotions/. Plus, if you share, you'll receive 3 more entries for every author who also enters. Good luck!

We're seeing good bumps in rank and downloads for all our promotions, and you can't beat the price anywhere. Our readers always want more books! Submit your book once on your dashboard and it's always there waiting for the next promotion. Also a free permanent listing on our sister site, My Book Ratings.

Author and publisher landing page: https://mybookcave.com/authorsandpublishers/
Submit book: https://mybookcave.com/submit-book/

We have a few openings beginning next week, and we schedule up to two months in advance. Happy promoting!


----------



## ShawnB (Oct 19, 2015)

We have a few openings for retailer promotions next week, if you are looking to discount your book on retailers. We're seeing more than ten times the click thrus we saw even a year ago, so we're really excited about helping authors get better rankings and notice for their books. You can't beat our price for the value! Our retailer promotion prices range from $5-$20 depending on your genre and price. We see the best results with books that are free or 99 cents. If readers like your book, they will buy your sequels!

https://mybookcave.com/authorsandpublishers/

We also offer free subscriber/reader magnet services.

One of our authors just sent us this recommendation for a 99-cent book we ran for her this week:

"Running a promo with My Book Cave was the best decision for my novel. Because of their engaged audience, The Soldier's Bride hit #1 in multiple categories on Amazon and I've reached hundreds of new readers! I love how easy it is to submit deals through My Book Cave and their customer service with attention to detail makes them stand out in the sea of book marketers."
--Rachelle J. Christensen, Bestselling & Award-winning author of The Soldier's Bride

Hope you'll give us a try!


----------



## ShawnB (Oct 19, 2015)

Just a reminder that we schedule up to two months in advance, so if you plan to discount your book on any retailer, go ahead and submit early: https://mybookcave.com/authorsandpublishers/.

Also we have a FREE on-demand webinar available for you: Free vs 99 cents: Which promotional pricing will get you the most bang for your buck?

https://mybookcave.com/free-vs-99-cents-ebook-promotion-webinar/

Happy writing!


----------



## ShawnB (Oct 19, 2015)

We schedule from 3-60 days in advance of your retailer promotion. Please submit your upcoming deal here: https://mybookcave.com/authorsandpublishers/. Schedule early for the dates you want. Best results for the same price anywhere. Our readers want books!

Also, if you are interested in more newsletter subscribers, we offer free subscriber/reader magnets services (see link above for more information). To see what magnet groups are forming, join the Facebook page here: https://www.facebook.com/groups/mbcSubscriberMagnets/.

Happy promoting!


----------



## ShawnB (Oct 19, 2015)

If you are looking to discount your book on retailers, give us a try! We're seeing more than ten times the click thrus we saw even a few months ago, and we love seeing your books go up in rank. You can't beat our price for the value! We schedule up to two months in advance.

https://mybookcave.com/authorsandpublishers/


----------



## ShawnB (Oct 19, 2015)

Thank you for the great retailer deals submissions! We are pleased to have featured so many books. Please visit https://mybookcave.com/authorsandpublishers/ to submit your books that you are planning to discount on retailers! We schedule promotions from 3 days to 2 months in advance. We are seeing 10 times the clicks that we saw on books even a few months ago.

Here is a link to a blog about 14 ways you can promote your book on Facebook:
https://mybookcave.com/authorpost/14-ways-to-promote-your-ebook-on-facebook/


----------



## ShawnB (Oct 19, 2015)

We have a few openings next week for retailer promotions. Our readers want MORE! So please visit https://mybookcave.com/authorsandpublishers/ to submit your books that you are planning to discount on retailers! We schedule promotions from 3 days to 2 months in advance. For the cost, you won't find a better deal.

Testimonial I received this week:
"I just wanted to let you know, I had a promotion with you on the 16th and in the three years I've been writing it was the only promo I've ever had that sold enough copies of the book to cover the cost of the ad! . . . I was very impressed and I'm recommending you to everyone!" -Nerys Leigh

Also, our sister site Book Cave Direct, which we've created for magnets book (to attract newsletter subscribers) is now live. I'll be posting the information soon separately under it's own heading, but here is the URL: https://mybookcave.com/bookcavedirect/.

Thank you for your support. We are growing and are in this for the long haul. We hope to help you with many more promotions in the future.


----------



## amdonehere (May 1, 2015)

ShawnB said:


> We have a few openings next week for retailer promotions. Our readers want MORE! So please visit https://mybookcave.com/authorsandpublishers/ to submit your books that you are planning to discount on retailers! We schedule promotions from 3 days to 2 months in advance. For the cost, you won't find a better deal.
> 
> Testimonial I received this week:
> "I just wanted to let you know, I had a promotion with you on the 16th and in the three years I've been writing it was the only promo I've ever had that sold enough copies of the book to cover the cost of the ad! . . . I was very impressed and I'm recommending you to everyone!" -Nerys Leigh
> ...


Shawn, I submitted a book for the week of June 6 and haven't heard back.


----------



## ShawnB (Oct 19, 2015)

AlexaKang said:


> Shawn, I submitted a book for the week of June 6 and haven't heard back.


Hi Alexa,

Sorry for the late reply. I've been out of town with limited Internet. It sometimes takes a few days for our editors to schedule the books, but I see that your book was accepted and that it ran on June 6th. Looks like we had significant clicking on your book for the three days we track after a promotion, and that you went up quite a bit in rank. I hope you feel it went well for you!

I noticed you also have a book in one of our magnet groups. I hope that is going well for you too!


----------



## ShawnB (Oct 19, 2015)

Hey authors, just a reminder that we schedule retailer promotions from 3 days to 2 months in advance! Our readers want MORE of your books! So please visit https://mybookcave.com/authorsandpublishers/ to submit books that you are planning to discount on retailers. Great way to boost your downloads and rankings.


----------



## ASparke (Jun 3, 2017)

Hello ShawnB. 
Have you an advertising option now for new releases without reviews?


----------



## ShawnB (Oct 19, 2015)

ASparke said:


> Hello ShawnB.
> Have you an advertising option now for new releases without reviews?


We are launching author pages today, where authors can fill out profiles, books, approve reader comments, and even receive tips (monetary) for readers. Our NEXT update will include a follow button and a way for you to send out new releases to readers who've asked for them, regardless of reviews.

To begin filling out your FREE profile, just visit your account page and click on PROFILES. Or go to https://mybookcave.com/account/profiles/. You can have as many pen names/profiles as you want. Later today, the author profiles link will be posted under the Readers tab on our main menu for readers to browse authors.

I'd love to hear about other options authors would like to have on our author profile pages or in regards to our services.

Meanwhile, we've have a few retailer features open for next week, if anyone would like to give us a try! https://mybookcave.com/authorsandpublishers/


----------



## ShawnB (Oct 19, 2015)

We are scheduling retailer promotions for next week, so submit your free and 99 cents deals on retailers as soon as possible: https://mybookcave.com/submit-book/. We are seeing great downloads from all retailers!

While you're there, fill out your author profile so our readers can browse your books and even give you tips. With our next update, you'll be able to send followers your new releases. Fill out your free profiles here: https://mybookcave.com/account/profiles/.

If you just want to receive our weekly author tips, sign up for an author account: https://mybookcave.com/account/profiles/. Recent tips include how to get your Word program to read your manuscripts back to you (https://mybookcave.com/authorpost/read-your-book-aloud-how-to-use-the-microsoft-word-text-to-speech-feature/), macros and more!


----------



## ShawnB (Oct 19, 2015)

Give your books a boost this coming week by scheduling one of our retailer promotions. Submit your upcoming free and 99 cents deals on retailers here: https://mybookcave.com/submit-book/. We are seeing great downloads from all retailers. Definitely the best results for the price.

You can check out our subscriber base here: https://mybookcave.com/subscribers-and-pricing/

*Author endorsement *
"Hey You Guys! I just wanna let you know that because of you and this cool promotion thing you do, Burning Man [. . .] is holding the #1 spot in two categories. And, if that's not enough . . . it's at #8 in Dark Comedy. Thank you, MBC. We'll be doing business again in the future. Have a great day." - Chris DiCroce, author of Burning Man


----------



## ShawnB (Oct 19, 2015)

We are having a great discount on our promotions through December, and depending on author participation, we may extend it. If you recommend our service to an author who promotes with us, we'll give both of you $5.00 off your promotion. Our promotions are the best deal (between $5-$20) around! We get the best results on free and 99 cent book, and are looking for all genres of fiction and nonfiction. Many books are seeing 10 times the downloads as compared with earlier in the year!

Sign up as an author to get your code to give to author friends. (You will NOT receive our daily deals--our list is not made up of authors.)

Hope you'll give us a try!

Main site: https://mybookcave.com/
Sign up for an author account: https://mybookcave.com/signup/?is_author=yes.
Submission site: https://mybookcave.com/authorsandpublishers/ (or through your account on the main site)
Submission guidelines for retailer promotions: https://mybookcave.com/submission-guidelines/
Join see and join a subscriber magnet promotion: https://www.facebook.com/groups/mbcSubscriberMagnets/


----------



## ShawnB (Oct 19, 2015)

We have a few openings for features next week in our daily deals emails, and our avid readers are always looking for new great books. This is the best deal anywhere! Give us a try!

Main site: https://mybookcave.com/
Sign up for an author account: https://mybookcave.com/signup/?is_author=yes.
Submission site: https://mybookcave.com/authorsandpublishers/ (or through your account on the main site)
Submission guidelines for retailer promotions: https://mybookcave.com/submission-guidelines/
Join see and join a subscriber magnet promotion: https://www.facebook.com/groups/mbcSubscriberMagnets/


----------



## ShawnB (Oct 19, 2015)

With all our great new subscribers and the increased employee hours and server load, we're having to increase our prices on the 15th. We'll still be the best deal around (check our Yellow Page listing for current subscribers and social media reach), but if you're planning to discount your book on retailers any time within the next two months, book your promotion with us before the 15th to get the best pricing!

https://mybookcave.com/authorsandpublishers/

We're super excited to help you get your book out to our subscribers!


----------



## ShawnB (Oct 19, 2015)

We are excited to announce that we are now working with authors to offer retailer group promotions with extra ads and giveaways to entice readers to browse your books. These groups are usually targeted toward specific readers.

We have a sci-fi/fantasy group forming and also a romance one. Books will still need to be the high quality and length of our regular retailer deals. Each group will have a different discount requirement. The sci-fi/fantasy one is for books that will be free or are permafree. The romance is for books under 99 cents.

To see or join the promotions, log into your author Book Cave account (if you don't have one, create it here: https://mybookcave.com/signup/?is_author=yes).

Add your book(s) to your dashboard: https://mybookcave.com/account/books/ (we also offer author profile pages where reader can follow you and hear about new deals and new releases).

Then join a retailer group promotion here: https://mybookcave.com/account/promotions/groups/join/ with whatever book you choose.

We also have a few openings for features next week in our daily deals emails. We are always looking for great new books and serious authors.

Main site: https://mybookcave.com/
Sign up for an author account: https://mybookcave.com/signup/?is_author=yes.
Submission site: https://mybookcave.com/authorsandpublishers/ (or through your account on the main site)
Submission guidelines for retailer promotions: https://mybookcave.com/submission-guidelines/

Thank you, and I hope everyone enjoys the holidays


----------



## Whatever Writer (Jun 20, 2017)

ShawnB said:


> We are excited to announce that we are now working with authors to offer retailer group promotions with extra ads and giveaways to entice readers to browse your books. These groups are usually targeted toward specific readers.
> 
> We have a sci-fi/fantasy group forming and also a romance one. Books will still need to be the high quality and length of our regular retailer deals. Each group will have a different discount requirement. The sci-fi/fantasy one is for books that will be free or are permafree. The romance is for books under 99 cents.
> 
> ...


----------

